# Old stove



## Boatbuilder (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone have an source for a manual to a Radiance RNV2600 stove? I believe it is part of the BV30 model series. 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## KarlFF (Nov 2, 2010)

I found a pdf file manual online.  Technically, the stove is listed as a VC Radiance Model 2600.  The Manual is printed as an "Owner's Guide."  Sorry, I don't have the web address, but it is out there.


----------



## cdnxj (Nov 4, 2010)

How about this one:

http://legacy.vermontcastings.com/catalog/elements/files/2007/20004409_Radiance_RNVOD.pdf


----------

